# When It’s 101* Outside



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

When it’s 101 degrees outside, the boys know what to do. 

Watching TV through his eyelids. 




 

Soaking up the AC and donating dirt to the floor. Sigh......



 

Napping with his blue squeaky pig.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 15, 2019)

I love it! Too bad everyone else is napping and can't take a pic of Bay napping!


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 15, 2019)

Bay, my new pup has the exact same pig toy...same color too!    That's what I would do too if it were that hot here....get in the cool and stay still.


----------

